# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Արև Պետրոսյան

## Chuk

Երբ որ սկսեցին չորս կողմից խոսել, որ մեր երկրում հիմա մենակ վատորակ արվեստ է, առաջին զգացումս ընդվզումն էր: Այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել: Որոշեցի ժամանակ ունենալուս պես զբաղվել մեր լավ արվեստագետներին «գտնելով» ու ներկայացնելով: Իրականում պարզվեց, որ դրա կարիքը չկա: Նկատի ունեմ որոնելու կարիքը: Որովհետև առանց որոնելու էլ որոշումիցս ընդամենը մի քանի վայրկյան հետո գործնական նպատակով այցելեցի մի կայք, իսկ այնտեղից ուղիղ գծով մեկ ուրիշը, որտեղ ծանոթացա հերթական լավ արվեստագետին:

Արև Պետրոսյան անունն իմ համար նորություն էր: Նորություն էր, որովհետև մյուսների նման ես էլ եմ բողոքում, որ հիմա լավ արվեստագետները քիչ են, բայց նորերին ծանոթանալու փոքրիկ փորձ անգամ չեմ անում. բողոքելը ավելի հեշտ է:


Այս թեմայում կխոսենք Արև Պետրոսյան նկարչուհու մասին, կծանոթանանք նրա կյանքին ու արվեստին:

----------

Ariadna (11.02.2011), E-la Via (11.02.2011), Jarre (11.02.2011), Moonwalker (11.02.2011), Tig (11.02.2011), Ungrateful (12.02.2011), Անտիգոնե (11.02.2011), Դատարկություն (11.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (12.02.2011), Ձայնալար (11.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Արևիկ Բենիկի Պետրոսյան*



Ծնվել է 1972 թվականի մայիսի 6-ին Երևանում, անվանի քանդակաgործ Բենիկ Պետրոսյանի ընտանիքում:
Մայրը` ջութակահար-մանկավարժ, հայտնի հասարակական ապա պետական գործիչ:

*ԿՐԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
1987-91, Փ. Թեռլեմեզյանի անվ. գեղարվեստի ուսումնարան1991-98, Երևանի Գեղարվեստի Պետական Ակադեմիա (կերամիկա, գեղանկար)1999, ՀՀ Նկարիչների միության անդամ1991-95, Կոմպյուտերային գրաֆիկա
Մենեջմենտ և կառավարում, Ամերիկայի Հայկական Համագումար ՀԿ- կենտրոն
Գեղարվեստական լուսանկարչություն

1997 թվականից «Բենիկ Պետրոսյան» մշակութային հիմնադրամի գործադիր տնօրենն է:

Մասնակցել է բազմաթիվ բարեգործական ցուցահանդեսների, ակցիաների, աճուրդների՝ անապահով երեխաներին և ծերերին օգնելու նպատակով:

«Օրրան» բարեգործական ամենամյա աճուրդին վաճառված իր նկարների գումարը Արևիկ Պետրոսյանը ամբողջությամբ նվիրաբերեց անապահով երեխաներին (2006թ. - «Հույսի ծառ» 1.700$, 2007թ. - «Սիրո ծառ» 15.000$, 2008թ.- «Երեքնուկ» 70.000$)

Համաgործակցում է «Հայ Կանանց Միջազgային ասոցիացիայի» (AIWA), «Հայաստանի Երիտասարդ Կանանց միության», «Օրրան» բարեgործական կազմակերպության, «Հայաստանի Երեխաներ» հիմնադրամի (COAF) և այլ կազմակերպությունների հետ:
Աշխատել է նաև «Coca-Cola», «Schwarzkopf», «Icon communications» և այլ հայտնի կազմակերպությունների հետ:

*Ձևավորում/դիզայն*
1995-05 Ձևավորել է հեռուստատեսային հաղորդումներ և լրատվական ծրաgրեր տարբեր հեռուստաընկերությունների պատվերներով (Հանրային Հեռուստատեսություն, Հանրային երկրորդ ալիք, «Կայմ» հեռուստաընկերություն, «Պարադիզ» գործակալություն, «Երկիր Մեդիա», «Շարմ», «Շանթ», «Շողակաթ», «Ինտերնյուզ», «Ա1+», «ԱՐ»:

Ձևավորել է ՀՀ Կառավարության,  ՀՀ Արդարադատության նախարարության լրատվական տաղավարները, «City FM» ռադիոկայանը:

*2000-09 Գովազդային հոլովակների ձեւավորումներ.*
«Արահետ» գեղարվեստական ֆիլմի նկարիչ (ռեժ. Ռուբեն Քոչար) ԱՄՆ-Երևան:
«Նոր -տարի» հեռուստաֆիլմերի նկարիչ-ձևավորող:
Կատարել է համերgների, բեմականացումների և տարբեր միջոցառումների բեմերի ձևավորումներ.

*Գրքերի ձևավորումներ.*
Կատարել է նաև բազմաթիվ առանձնատների, համալիրների, օֆիսների, ռեստորանների, հանgստյան gոտիների, բնակարանների ներքին և արտաքին ձևավորումներ:

*Անհատական ցուցահանդեսներ   	* 
2008, «Իմ Ոսկե Քաղաք», նվիրված Երևանի 2790 ամյակին, ՀՀ նկարիչների միություն2008, «Նվիրում» հոր` անվանի քանդակաgործ Բենիկ Պետրոսյանի հիշատակին, ՀՀ Ազգային Պատկերասրահ (ընտանեկան ցուցահանդես)2006, ՀՀ Ազգային Ժողով2005, ԱՕԿՍ, Երևան2005, «Ծաղիկներս Նահատակաց», ՀՀ Նկարիչների միություն2001, ՄԱԿ-ի գրասենյակ, Երևան1995, Իսպանիա, Սարաgոսա1992, Յունեսկօ-ի ուսանողական ջոկատներ, Երևան

*Խմբային ցուցահանդեսներ   	* 
2008, The Third Beijing International Art Biennale, China 20082008, Ցուցահանդես նվիրված ՀՀ Նկարիչների Միության 75 ամյակին2008, ԱՊՀ Երկրների Ստեղծագործական և Գիտական մտավորականության 3-րդ Ֆորում, Դուշանբե2007, Կանանց նվիրված տոնական միջոցառում առաջին տիկին Բելա Քոչարյանի բարձր հովանավորությամբ2006, Կանանց տոնին նվիրված ցուցահանդես, Համազգային մշ. կենտրոն, Երևան2005, Կին արվեստաgետների ցուցահանդես, ՀՀ ԱԳՆ2002, «Կանայք հանուն խաղաղության», UNIFEM (արժանացել է մրցանակի)1991-2009, Մասնակցել է բազմաթիվ երիտասարդական, հանրապետական, միջազգային ցուցահանդեսների

----------

Jarre (11.02.2011), Moonwalker (11.02.2011), Tig (11.02.2011), Անտիգոնե (11.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (12.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Քամի*, 2008
1.20x1.80 սմ. օրգանական ապակի, խառը տեխնիկա, ոսկի, արծաթ թիթեղներ


*Մենք*, 2008
1.20x1.80 սմ. օրգանական ապակի, խառը տեխնիկա, ոսկի, արծաթ թիթեղներ


*Երեք Նազենի*, 2008
1.50x2.20 սմ. օրգանական ապակի, խառը տեխնիկա, ոսկի, արծաթ թիթեղներ


*Տրամադրություն*, 2008
1.20x1.80 սմ. օրգանական ապակի, խառը տեխնիկա, ոսկի, արծաթ թիթեղներ


*Զգացումներ*, 2008
1.50x2.20 սմ. օրգանական ապակի, խառը տեխնիկա, ոսկի, արծաթ թիթեղներ


*Ձմեռ*, 2007
1.00x1.50 սմ. օրգանական ապակի, խառը տեխնիկա, ոսկի, արծաթ թիթեղներ

----------

Ariadna (11.02.2011), Chilly (12.02.2011), davidus (11.02.2011), E-la Via (11.02.2011), einnA (11.02.2011), Hayazn (12.02.2011), Inna (11.02.2011), Lusina (11.02.2011), Mark Pauler (11.02.2011), Moonwalker (11.02.2011), Tig (11.02.2011), Ungrateful (12.02.2011), V!k (11.02.2011), Անտիգոնե (11.02.2011), Ժունդիայի (12.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (12.02.2011), Ուլուանա (06.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.02.2011), Սլիմ (11.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Պատուհան*, 2008
1.20x1.80 սմ. օրգանական ապակի, խառը տեխնիկա, ոսկի, արծաթ թիթեղներ


*Հայաստան*, 2008
1.20x1.80 սմ. օրգանական ապակի, խառը տեխնիկա, ոսկի, արծաթ թիթեղներ


*Արծաթափայլ Սևան*, 2008
1.20x1.80 սմ. օրգանական ապակի, խառը տեխնիկա, ոսկի, արծաթ թիթեղներ


*Մանկական երազներ*, 2008
1.50x2.20 սմ. օրգանական ապակի, խառը տեխնիկա, ոսկի, արծաթ թիթեղներ


*Երկիր և Երկինք*, 2008
1.20x1.80 սմ. օրգանական ապակի, խառը տեխնիկա, ոսկի, արծաթ թիթեղներ


*Մայր Հայաստան*, 2008
1.80x1.20 սմ. օրգանական ապակի, խառը տեխնիկա, ոսկի, արծաթ թիթեղներ

----------

Ariadna (11.02.2011), davidus (11.02.2011), E-la Via (11.02.2011), einnA (11.02.2011), Hayazn (12.02.2011), Inna (11.02.2011), Kita (12.02.2011), Lusina (11.02.2011), Mark Pauler (11.02.2011), Moonwalker (11.02.2011), Tig (11.02.2011), Ungrateful (12.02.2011), V!k (11.02.2011), Դատարկություն (11.02.2011), Ժունդիայի (12.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (12.02.2011), Ուլուանա (06.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.02.2011), Սլիմ (11.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Լուսաբաց*, 2008
1.50x1.00 սմ. օրգանական ապակի, խառը տեխնիկա, ոսկի, արծաթ թիթեղներ


*Իրիկնամուտ*, 2008
1.50x1.00 սմ. օրգանական ապակի, խառը տեխնիկա, ոսկի, արծաթ թիթեղներ
*շարունակելի*

----------

davidus (11.02.2011), E-la Via (11.02.2011), einnA (11.02.2011), Hayazn (12.02.2011), Inna (11.02.2011), Lusina (11.02.2011), Mark Pauler (11.02.2011), Tig (11.02.2011), Ungrateful (12.02.2011), V!k (11.02.2011), Անտիգոնե (11.02.2011), Դատարկություն (11.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (12.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.02.2011), Սլիմ (11.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

Էս ինչ հրաշք գործեր են, օրգանական ապակու վրա կատարված նկարները սիրուն վիտրաժների են նման:

----------

Chuk (11.02.2011), Kita (12.02.2011), Lusina (11.02.2011), Ժունդիայի (12.02.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Վա՜յ, չէի կարդացել, որ օրգանական ապակու վրա են աշխատանքները: Ինձ շատ են դուր եկել:  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (11.02.2011)

----------


## Inna

Ինձ էլ շատ դուր եկավ :Love:  , ինչ որ յուրահատուկ բան կա նկարների մեջ: Ընդհանրապես չէի լսել Արևիկ  Պետրոսյանի մասին…

----------

Chuk (11.02.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

Շնորհակալություն Chuk Արևիկ Պետրոսյանի հետ ծանոթացնելու համար:
Ինձ հատկապես դուր եկան "Ձմեռը", "Պատուհանը","Արծաթափայլ Սևանը", "Երկինք ու Երկիրը" և "Իրիկնամուտը":
Արևիկի գործերում ինձ հատակպես դուր է գալիս այն, որ իր նկարները անընդհատ ստիպում են նայել ու էլի ինչ-որ բան գտնել, բացահայտել:

----------

Chuk (11.02.2011), einnA (11.02.2011), Ժունդիայի (12.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

> *Արծաթափայլ Սևան*, 2008
> 1.20x1.80 սմ. օրգանական ապակի, խառը տեխնիկա, ոսկի, արծաթ թիթեղներ


Չէ, այս աշխատանքի վերաբերյալ մի բան եմ ուզում ասել:
Ընդհանրապես Սևանին վերաբերվող ցանկացած աշխատանքի նախանձախնդրորեն եմ վերաբերվում: Երևի դա գալիս է նրանից, որ Սևանը շատ եմ սիրում: Հազվադեպ են հանդիպում աշխատանքները, որոնք կարողանան արտահայտել Սևանի հանդեպ իմ վերաբերմունքը: Երևի դա սպասել, պահանջելն   մի փոքր սխալ է իմ կողմից, չէ՞ որ ամեն մեկն յուրովի է զգում ու յորովի վերարտադրում իր զգացածը: Բայց "Արծաթափայլ Սևանը" նայելիս կածես Սևանը ու իմ զգացածը սկսեցին համահունչ ծփալ: Ես տեսա Իմ Սևանը:

----------

Chuk (11.02.2011), Tig (13.02.2011), Ժունդիայի (12.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Չէ, այս աշխատանքի վերաբերյալ մի բան եմ ուզում ասել:
> Ընդհանրապես Սևանին վերաբերվող ցանկացած աշխատանքի նախանձախնդրորեն եմ վերաբերվում: Երևի դա գալիս է նրանից, որ Սևանը շատ եմ սիրում: Հազվադեպ են հանդիպում աշխատանքները, որոնք կարողանան արտահայտել Սևանի հանդեպ իմ վերաբերմունքը: Երևի դա սպասել, պահանջելն   մի փոքր սխալ է իմ կողմից, չէ՞ որ ամեն մեկն յուրովի է զգում ու յորովի վերարտադրում իր զգացածը: Բայց "Արծաթափայլ Սևանը" նայելիս կածես Սևանը ու իմ զգացածը սկսեցին համահունչ ծփալ: Ես տեսա Իմ Սևանը:


Հետաքրքիր է, մինչև այս կարծիքը, այս նկարին հատուկ ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել  :Smile:  Շատ շնորհակալություն:

----------

E-la Via (12.02.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Chuk շնորհակալ եմ թեկայի համար :Smile: 
 Շնորհակալությունս փոխանցեք նաև Արև Պետրոսյանին հրաշալի նկարների համար: 
*Երեք Նազենի*, *Իրիկնամուտ,* *Լուսաբաց* նկարները շաաաատ սիրեցի:

----------

Chuk (11.02.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Շնորհակալությունս փոխանցեք նաև Արև Պետրոսյանին հրաշալի նկարների համար:


Ցավոք չեմ ճանաչում:

----------


## Jarre

Արևի արվեստը իմ ճաշակով չէ, բայց նա ինչ խոսք շատ տաղանդավոր է։ Ի դեպ, արտասահմանում իր գործերը մեծ համբավ են վայելում։ 

Մի հետաքրքիր տեղեկություն էլ ասեմ։ Արև Պետրոսյանը տաղանդաշատ և հանրաճանաչ դաշնակահար, ջազմեն Վահագն Հայրապետյանի («Կատուներ» և «Հայկական Նավատորմ / Armenian Navy Band» խմբեր) քույրն է։

Չեմ ուզում դեղին մամուլին ընդօրինակել, բայց նշեմ, որ ազգանունների տարբերությունները կապված է այն հանգամանքի հետ, որ նրանք տարբեր հայրերից են։ Վահագնը Կարո Հայրապետյանի և Ալիս Ադամյանի որդին է, իսկ Արևը Բենիկ Պետրոսյանի և Ալիս Ադամյանի։

----------

Ariadna (12.02.2011), Chilly (12.02.2011), Chuk (11.02.2011), E-la Via (12.02.2011), einnA (11.02.2011), Smokie (14.02.2011), Անտիգոնե (12.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (12.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (15.02.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

Հրաշալի  արտահայտվելու ձև ,  յուրահատուկ ձեռագիր և բազմաթիվ դետալների քաոսի սահուն ներդաշնակություն , ինչ կարելի է ավելացնել գուցե ոչինչ կամ , թերևս այն , որ այս արվեստագետը առժանի է դասականների համաստեղությունում տեղ զբաղեցնելու :

----------

Chuk (12.02.2011), E-la Via (12.02.2011), Inna (12.02.2011), Անտիգոնե (12.02.2011)

----------

